# Bird Thread



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

In this thread we post pictures of birds.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Seagreens (Aug 23, 2017)

This is my kind of thread, lol
I saw one of these guys yesterday, a rose-breasted grosbeak:









and these are the kind I have, bourkes:








I'd post a picture of mine but they're resting and I don't wanna bother them


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

a duck


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

aw cute. my cousin's bird


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Do the Bird


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

this bird vid blows my mind even years after seeing it...


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

HiddenFathoms said:


> this bird vid blows my mind even years after seeing it...


I have seen something like that before and I still have no idea how they do that without running into each other. Or why they do it.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

@finallyclosed scientists still aren't TOTALLY sure of the 'how' but this article delves into that and answers the 'why' 

https://www.allaboutbirds.org/how-do-starling-flocks-create-those-mesmerizing-murmurations/


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

HiddenFathoms said:


> @*finallyclosed* scientists still aren't TOTALLY sure of the 'how' but this article delves into that and answers the 'why'
> 
> https://www.allaboutbirds.org/how-do-starling-flocks-create-those-mesmerizing-murmurations/


Thanks for the article, I'm reading it now.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

HiddenFathoms said:


>


The hummingbirds that frequent the feeder hanging outside my window will let you do that too. They are a really cool bird.


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

finallyclosed said:


> The hummingbirds that frequent the feeder hanging outside my window will let you do that too. They are a really cool bird.


really!?! i do adore them.

the only birds i have ever hand fed are whiskey jacks, chickadees and nuthatches. that is such a cool feeling - their beaks against the hand.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

MindOverMood said:


>


LMAO   i wish i thought of it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

*why is bird poop white when most other poop is brown?*

_(fave part of this, is the term "a fancy butthole")_ :b


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

HiddenFathoms said:


> *why is bird poop white when most other poop is brown?*
> 
> _(fave part of this, is the term "a fancy butthole")_ :b


That's why bird poop makes such good fertilizer. It has everything a body needs.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

HiddenFathoms said:


>


I never realized until now how awesome it is to see blue jays getting screwed over. :lol

Though chipmunks are even more annoying, carrying away all the food to God knows where... :bah


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## lemily (Sep 30, 2017)

:nerd:


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Eastern Goldfinch


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

The one bird gets totally into it and the other is having NONE of it... the head banging at 1:44 and the "you don't exist to me" of the other one made me LOL


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Umbrella bird


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

HiddenFathoms said:


>


Extremely beautiful. But her head is kinda too big imo. lol.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Callsign said:


> That looks so much like a Judi Dench Night Terror, I mean I know it's not, but it strikes fear within my heart.


Lol, it's a raven.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Callsign said:


> Oh ravens are alright, clever things.


Yeah, they are smart.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

^ That bird reminds me of my childhood. There was this biscuit that I loved and it had this bird on it, or something that resembled it, I can't remember correctly. I just know it had something to do with this bird and seeing it made me feel good.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

Shy Bird Dance:


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

* *






HiddenFathoms said:


>





Those are some awesome staches. The variation between different birds is amazing.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

solutionx said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed!

I have noticed people on the interweb like to put the dapper Inca Terns in tophats (grin)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


>












It was funny the first few times now you are just trying to be edgy


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> It was funny the first few times now you are just trying to be edgy


No I'm just trying to be hungry.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

The Kubrick Bird?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

I have this going on most nights in the back garden, the female sqwuaks and the male hoots, louder as he gets nearer, and then you can hear them flying off together to get jiggy. It really is quite loud


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

* *


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

This guys are called "bald ibis" and they're on serious danger. There are very few bald ibis's living on Earth.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Amphoteric said:


>


Awww, this is so cute!! :mushy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

These are emperor penguins, the world's largest penguin species.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Seagulls are quite common in Istanbul's Bosphorus Strait. One of the things they like as a food is simit (a type of bread) which people throw them from ferries they travel. They are very good at catching food pieces in the air.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

This gorgeous bird is a kakapo. They're from New Zealand. They are the only flightless parrot species. There are very few kakapos in world. As reported by Kakapo Recovery programme in April 2018, the total known adult population was 149!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Blue Dino said:


>


Now you know how I came up with my user name....:laugh:


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

birddookie said:


> Now you know how I came up with my user name....:laugh:


:lol. Bit freaked out by this coincidence.


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

This is a bee hummingbird. They're the smallest bird species in the world.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

@**** Sapiens Sapiens
I really like your informational posts in this thread


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Amphoteric said:


> @**** Sapiens Sapiens
> I really like your informational posts in this thread


Thanks  I want to inform people about birds, they are fascinating.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Magpies are beautiful. We have lots of them around here on campus.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

American Coot


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Wood thrush


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## stawberry_red (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

For people who don't get the reference, during one of Bernie Sander's rallies a bird landed on his podium. I usually avoid politics, but I found this funny at the time.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

credit: kinakogram117


----------

